# Thrift Shop Find



## snowbear (Jul 7, 2013)

I found this today, in a local thrift store.  It was less than $20, so I couldn't resist. :heart:

The bellows looks to be in good shape, and cosmetically it's in decent shape.  It does not appear that the shutter is working: I can hear the mechanism but I don't see it move while looking into the lens.  There was a roll of exposed film (Kodak Verichrome Pan 116) so I'll have to figure out how to get it processed.  I'm hoping I can get the shutter working without spending a lot - I'd love to run some 120 through it.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 7, 2013)

Cool camera...did you find any film in it?


----------



## bsinmich (Jul 11, 2013)

I don't think a roll of 120 will fit if it took 116.  The spool is not wide enogh.  You can find 116 at some of the specialized stores at rather high prices because they are all individually made.  I have one of those also.  I just like the folders.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 11, 2013)

116 is 70mm wide, and I think 120 is 56mm. You have to cover the red window on the back to prevent light leaks.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 11, 2013)

I have one similar to that too, I've gotten into the folders, love bellows! I've read that people adapt for the spool length by cutting round circular pieces of foam to fit at each end - I don't know how well it works. 

I think The Darkroom in San Francisco and Dwayne's in Kansas develop/process some odd sizes of film but I don't know if they do 116. Would be cool if you could get the film in it developed.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 12, 2013)

"Walk up to the club like, "What up? I got a big Kodak!" I'm so pumped about some camera from the thrift shop"


----------



## snowbear (Jul 12, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> I have one similar to that too, I've gotten into the folders, love bellows! I've read that people adapt for the spool length by cutting round circular pieces of foam to fit at each end - I don't know how well it works.
> 
> I think The Darkroom in San Francisco and Dwayne's in Kansas develop/process some odd sizes of film but I don't know if they do 116. Would be cool if you could get the film in it developed.



If I could find a spool I'd be OK, but the Patterson I have won't go that wide.


----------

